# Sportograf liefert nicht



## SBIKERC (24. Juni 2008)

Erstmal: ich weiß das es nicht ganz zum Thema passt aber einen anderen Platz habe ich nicht gefunden

Ich habe Fotos bei Sportograf bestellt, die Fotoflat...seitdem 20.06 ist das Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht aber ich habe trotzdem kein Recht meine Fotos zu downloaden

Ich habe Sportograf auch schon eine Mail zur Klärung der Angelegenheit geschickt welche aber bislang nicht beantwortet wurde

Meine Frage ist jetzt wie lange dauert es eigentlich bis der download freigeschaltet wird? Hatte jemand somal das selbe Problem?


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (24. Juni 2008)

Hast du schon mal in deinen Spamordner gekuckt? Evtl. liegt da die Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfnikka67 (24. Juni 2008)

Wenn bei Dir abgebucht ist, heisst das aber nicht das Sie es schon auf ihrem konto haben.
Dazwischen lag ja auch ein WE.

AGB von denen:
Lieferung

Lieferungen erfolgen umgehend laut angegebenen Lieferzeiten. Bei Zahlungen mit Kreditkarte oder PayPal bemühen wir uns um einen Versand der Digitalbilder innerhalb von 24 Stunden nach der Bestellung. Die Lieferung per Vorkasse erfolgt umgehend nach Kontrolle des Eingangs des zu zahlenden Betrages auf unser Konto. Das gekaufte Digitalbild können Sie ausschliesslich mittels eines Links, den Sie nach der Zahlung via Email von uns bekommen, herunterladen. Nach dem Download wird dieser Link automatisch gelöscht. Ausgenommen davon ist eine Bestellung der Digitalbilder auf einem Datenträger (DVD/CD).

Uwe


----------



## wogru (24. Juni 2008)

Bisher hatte ich nie Problem mit denen, kann nur gutes berichten. Wenn das Geld Freitag von deinem Konto abgebucht wurde heißt es noch lange nicht das es Freitag oder Samstag bei denen auf dem Konto ist !! Wenn die Bank schnell ist haben die erst gestern das Geld auf dem Konto gehabt, dann sollte man dem Sportograf noch Bearbeitungszeit zugestehen, du bist schließlich ncith die einzige die bestellt hat !!
Direkt losschreien und Mails schicken um den Sachverhalt zu klären finde ich übertrieben, lieber mal Ruhe bewaren und bis Freitag warten !!


----------



## Balkon Klaus (24. Juni 2008)

das dauert schon eine zeit, schätze anfang kommender woche kriegst du die downloadlinks.


----------



## trekracer (24. Juni 2008)

Du meinst sportfotograf.de, schätze ich?!
Hab grad gestern mittag ein Bild vom Ötztaler Radmarathon per Kreditkarte bestellt. Spätnachmittags war der Link schon da. Keine Probleme.

In Deinem Fall dürfte da nur irgendein Missverständnis vorliegen (das hilft Dir jetzt aber auch nicht weiter...).


----------



## KingCAZAL (24. Juni 2008)

absolut zuverlässig und freundlich die jungs. da würde ich mir keine sorgen machen und vielleicht mal nachhaken. irgendwo wird ein fehler sein, der sich beheben lässt!


----------



## ha-ka (24. Juni 2008)

ich habe per PayPal bezahlt und hatte ca. 1 Std. später ein Mail mit Downloadlink !

Gruß


----------



## SBIKERC (24. Juni 2008)

ich habe gerade eine Telefon-Nr. bekommen, gleich wenn ich mehr Zeit habe rufe ich die Jungs an.


----------



## SBIKERC (24. Juni 2008)

habe jetzt den Download freigeschaltet bekommen


----------



## KingCAZAL (24. Juni 2008)

geht doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

